# Folie und Verbundmatte



## Heidi und Edgar (20. Juli 2009)

Hi!

wir haben unseren Teich ausgebuddelt und sind dabei uns für eine Folie zu entscheiden. Wir stoßen immer wieder auf die PVC oder EPDM. Welche Folie ist die richtige. Unser Teich ist ungefähr 75 qm groß. Wo bekommt man eine Teichfolie am günstigsten, wir brauchen 6 x 10,70 m.
Wir möchten auch gerne den Teich einschlemmen. Die Verbundmatte ist noch teuerer als die Teichfolie. Dann kommt noch die Ufermatte dazu.
Wäre schön, wenn wir ein paar Info`s von euch bekämen.
Gruß Heidi und Edgar


----------



## mtbgue (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Folie und Verbundmatte*

Hallo,
also ich Suche schon seit Herbst und habe nun nach langen hun und her die PVC Folie bei Otte _Folien bestellt, Flies nehme ich das 1000 er.
Ich brauch ja gut 250qm, 22x12,5m.
Da stimmt der Preis und auch der Tel. Kontakt bzw. Hilfe ist gut. 
PVC Folie hab ich auch in meinem kleine( alten Teich ca. 18-20 Jahre)
die ist auch teils auf praller Sonne gelegen und hat nur 2-3 kleine Risse an dieser Stelle. Also für mich hab ich keinen nennenswerten Grund Gefunden Kautschuk zu nehmen, außer Du willst die Folie im Winter verlegen.
Ich werde sicher nicht den ganzen Teich mit Böschungsmatte usw. auskleiden und da denke ich ist Olivgrün dann natürlicher als die schwarze Kautschuk.
Also ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit PVC und bleib auch dabei!!!!

Gruß und gutes gelingen!!


----------



## schnuddel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Folie und Verbundmatte*



Heidi und Edgar schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wir möchten auch gerne den Teich einschlemmen. Die Verbundmatte ist noch teuerer als die Teichfolie. Dann kommt noch die Ufermatte dazu.
> Wäre schön, wenn wir ein paar Info`s von euch bekämen.
> Gruß Heidi und Edgar



Hallo Heidi und Edgar,

Verbundmatte und Ufermatte sind wohl das gleiche, nur ist die Verbundmatte hinten noch mit PVC beschichtet, um sie an der Folie festkleben zu können.
(Habe beides noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber so soll es wohl sein).

Die Verbundmatte klebt übrigens nicht auf EPDM. Wenn ihr die einsetzen wollt, dann nur mit PVC-Folie. Diese Aussage habe ich direkt von Naturagart bekommen.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sl-power (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Folie und Verbundmatte*

Hallo Heidi und Edgar,

da ich gerade dabei bin, die Ufer- und Verbundmatten zu verlegen, kann ich dir hoffentlich alle Fragen beantworten, die dich interessieren.

Bilder findest du in diesem Tread -> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22664/page-5

Die Ufer- und Verbundmatten unterscheiden sich schon etwas.

Die Ufermatte ist auf ein schwarzes Vlies genadelt, und recht dick. Die Fasern sind alle schön eng geknüpft, so das es aussieht wie Kunstrasen.
Die Ufermatten sind nicht zum verkleben gedacht, aber ich habe hier schon öfters gelesen, das es evtl. mit Bauschaum funktioniert. Aber ich denke nicht, das das so weit hält, das man diese danach verschlemmen kann.

Die Verbundmatten sind etwas dünner und mit einer hauchdünnen PVC-Folie verschmolzen. Diese Folie kann man dann mit Kleber oder Quellschweißmittel auf die Teichfolie kleben. Die Oferfläche der Matte sieht rauher aus, und die Fasern sind auch lockerer. Ich denke das hat den Vorteil, das der Mörtel dort besser hält.

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Vielleicht kann ich morgen bei Tageslicht ein paar bessere machen. Rechts ist die Verbundmatte (Das gestreifte ist die Rückseite) und links die Ufermatte (das Schwarze ist die Rückseite).

Dein Teich sieht übrigens jetzt schon super aus! 
Wird bestimmt toll, wenn er fertig ist. Hast du den Boden betoniert (sieht auf den Bildern so aus)?

Ich war übrigens auch zwischen der Entscheidung EPDM und PVC gestanden. Am Anfang wollte ich unbedingt EPDM, aber habe mich dann für PVC entschieden, da es sich kleben lässt! Mit EPDM hast du da keine Chance. Also auch nix mit Verbundmatten...

Tipp: Bestell dir mal den kostenlosen Naturagart-Katalog! Da sind Proben von allen Teichfolien und den Ufermatten mit dabei!!!
Hat mir in meiner Entscheidungsfindung sehr geholfen.

So, jetzt geht's aber ab ins Bett, das ich morgen wieder fit für den Teichbau bin!


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Folie und Verbundmatte*

Hi!

Wollte gerade ins Bett und habe doch noch kurz reingeschaut undl meine Beiträge gelesen. Danke für die Info , ich werde mich morgen mal in Ruhe dransetzen und alles in Ruhe lesen.

Schlaft gut.
Gruß Heidi


----------

